# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] THud makes screen go black and can only see thud layout

## heippe

Not sure whats happening, but when i launch THud it makes my screen go black, i can stilll move and cast spells but cant see anything. However once i click off screen i can see it as if it were working and screen goes back to normal until i click back onto my main monitor with d3. Anything helps ty ( i have fresh installed thud) nvm it was aero error i just found the troubleshoot...

----------

